# $50 mobile bluetooth speaker (works great with note 2)



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

Pairs easy and keeps connection, about a 35 foot range that I tested, rechargeable, and great metal build. Definitely not a Jambox, but for a quarter of the price it's great if you need a nice boost in the sound on your note 2. I'm digging it

$49.99 at walmart.com right now, link is at the bottom of the review I did here:

http://www.examiner.com/review/review-jensen-smps650-bluetooth-speaker


----------

